# My first yanagiba



## 83kamaleon (May 9, 2018)

Hi all,I've finally finished it,I bought the damascus billet already hardened on Amazon,it turned out ok,no delamination issues.The blade is 1095/15n20 210mm long,the wa handle is olive wood with a water buffalo horn.Even if there are some defects i'm quite satisfied with the result,even the ura came out ok,let me know what you think, suggestions are welcome, I'm a super beginner


----------



## McMan (May 9, 2018)

For your first try, you kept the shinogi nice and consistent! :thumbsup:


----------



## Godslayer (May 9, 2018)

Put some Kanji on it and it could pass for a well made jknife, only things I wish were different are, 1. blade road looks a little low at the heel, I wish it was taller(could just be picks, I imagine a 210 yanagi should be around 31/32 mm tall, can't really make out the ura unfortunatly  but the knife looks solid, I'd rock it with a smile


----------



## 83kamaleon (May 9, 2018)

The blade road looks low cause the heel sinks in the red blanket a little,I've never engraved anything,is it hard?I could try on a piece of scrap metal,any suggestion?


----------



## Danzo (May 9, 2018)

Killer first attempt! Id rock that in my kit. In fact Ive been looking for the perfect knife in the 210 size... youre giving me some yanagi ideas. I also appreciate the shells, very cute.

Im a handle guy myself, was that your first handle as well? It also looks great.


----------



## 83kamaleon (May 10, 2018)

Thank you all guys for the appreciations.The handle was my fourth,but it was the first time using buffalo horn


----------



## merlijny2k (May 10, 2018)

Nice work. How did you go about doing the uri?


----------



## 83kamaleon (May 10, 2018)

like i wrote in the other post i did the ura before anything else ,i know it's not the proper way of doing it but since i had difficulties staying centered where the blade starts narrowing on another yanagiba that i started making,i decided to do so.After doing the ura i cut the blank to shape and only then i started grinding the bevels


----------



## milkbaby (May 11, 2018)

That looks really nice! Great job! :doublethumbsup:


----------

